# Mt Saint Helens -40 yrs ago



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Today is the 40 yr Eruptiversery of Mt St Helens. If you live in the shadow of a Volcano, how would you prep for the inevitable ?

Link to some interesting info.
https://usgs.libguides.com/msh40


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Gawd I feel old.

Oh, wait. I *AM *old.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I happen to not be far from there the day it happen. Remember all the BS the entire region would never return for 1,000 of years end of the world ect. The experts spoke . And lied as normal.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Demitri.14 said:


> Today is the 40 yr Eruptiversery of Mt St Helens. If you live in the shadow of a Volcano, how would you prep for the inevitable ?


I'd prep with daily stretching exercises and maybe yoga, so as to be able to kiss my ass goodbye when it blows.

And yes, I feel old too. I remember wiping the ash off of my car when stationed up in Minot ND.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd move. Not to an area that has hurricanes, tornadoes, floods or liberals.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Demitri.14 said:


> Today is the 40 yr Eruptiversery of Mt St Helens. If you live in the shadow of a Volcano, how would you prep for the inevitable ?
> 
> Link to some interesting info.
> https://usgs.libguides.com/msh40


If yellowstone goes again, I'll kiss my butt goodbye.

No volcanos close here , would need a Yellowstone/Tamboua/Toba event to effect me


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Chipper said:


> I'd move. Not to an area that has hurricanes, tornadoes, floods or liberals.


Where is that? I'd love to move there.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

jeffh said:


> Where is that? I'd love to move there.


Here ya go:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I remember beautiful sunsets for a few days after that from the dust in the air. Took long to reach me.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Here ya go:


Tough to garden there. Soil sucks and rainfall is nil. 24hr sunlight though, on one side.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I remember cars in CA had ash on them in the morning.

If we'd like some more recent guidance on how to prep for a volcano we have to look no further than the eruption of Taal Volcano in Batangas, Philippines in January. That thing halted air travel in that part of the world.

Volcanic activity is also a huge contributor to climate change so we should probably go ahead and ban them.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Tough to garden there. Soil sucks and rainfall is nil. 24hr sunlight though, on one side.


And it's made out of cheese! +

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Tough to garden there. Soil sucks and rainfall is nil. 24hr sunlight though, on one side.


Oops. Sorry. I posted an image of the near side. Here's the far side.

View attachment 106293


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Tough to garden there. Soil sucks and rainfall is nil. 24hr sunlight though, on one side.


Actually, both sides of the moon get equal amounts of daylight and dark. The far side of the moon is incorrectly considered the dark side of the moon. The moon is tidally locked with the earth meaning it rotates in exactly the same time as it takes to orbit the Earth... thus we only see one side. It is not tidally locked with the sun, so therefore each side of the moon has daytime and nighttime.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> .........24hr sunlight though, on one side.


For 14 days. Then you get 14 days of night.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Tough to garden there. Soil sucks and rainfall is nil. 24hr sunlight though, on one side.


But I heard that the aliens have already set up shop on the dark side. So you can bet old Nancy Pelosi has her hooks in it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Oops. Sorry. I posted an image of the near side. Here's the far side.
> 
> View attachment 106293


----------



## itstimetobunker (May 17, 2020)

I'd cover the garden to protect it as best I could, bring in a couple Luggable Lo's from guest cabins (actually glorified sheds) , more food and water in from my storage shed, wrap windows and doors in heavy-mill plastic and Pray. Too close for comfort to the Yellowstone Caldera. The garden would be a wasted exercise, though. Gardening would be a by-gone memory with the sun blocked out for the foreseeable future. 

Now that I think of it, why did I waste all that money on heirloom garden seed????


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

itstimetobunker said:


> I'd cover the garden to protect it as best I could, bring in a couple Luggable Lo's from guest cabins (actually glorified sheds) , more food and water in from my storage shed, wrap windows and doors in heavy-mill plastic and Pray. Too close for comfort to the Yellowstone Caldera. The garden would be a wasted exercise, though. Gardening would be a by-gone memory with the sun blocked out for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Now that I think of it, why did I waste all that money on heirloom garden seed????


There is an astreroid that will destroy earth next month, buy grain alcohol and drink. Your garden will be fine


----------



## itstimetobunker (May 17, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


>





Bigfoot63 said:


> But I heard that the aliens have already set up shop on the dark side. So you can bet old Nancy Pelosi has her hooks in it.





Sasquatch said:


> I remember cars in CA had ash on them in the morning.
> 
> If we'd like some more recent guidance on how to prep for a volcano we have to look no further than the eruption of Taal Volcano in Batangas, Philippines in January. That thing halted air travel in that part of the world.
> 
> ...





Mad Trapper said:


> There is an astreroid that will destroy earth next month, buy grain alcohol and drink. Your garden will be fine


Now that's a good plan!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

At the time I was living about 100 miles north of St Helens and other than a layer of ash, that looked like a layer of spring pollen.....I didn't even know it had finally blew it's top till I seen it on the news. Mainly cause it was a cloudy day anyway. I had seen several of the previous plumes that happened in the weeks before. Eastern Washington of course got the worst of it and a friend of mine was in Yakima and couldn't get back home to the west side because of the ash & debris and road closures because of it. She said it was as dark as night at noon time and so thick you could barely see to drive with headlights.

Now if Rainier blew, it would make St Helens look like an amateur. At 14,411ft, just the melting glaciers (lahars) could take out much of the lower Puget Sound area and everyone in it's path......and that's not counting whatever ash, rocks, debris and/or lava that could be produced from it. I would expect an earthquake or two to accompany an eruption......but that's just my speculation.

As for prepping for that possibility??? More than likely anyone within Rainier's path of destruction preps would have to be 'in place' as most roads & access is limited already and those would probably be destroyed. Anyone on the Eastside could easily evacuate the area or state by driving north, east or south.....but those of us on the Westside are kinda boxed in between the ocean to the west and mountain range to the east and only one major road north/south which is I-5 that is 2 to 4 lanes in either direction. There are a few smaller roads, but with millions of people trying to get out and nobody knows how to drive, everything will be a parking lot


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I was heading south at the time I knew it was not good and kept going south until I got to LA and made a left. I was not going to hang around.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

jeffh said:


> Where is that? I'd love to move there.


Sorry can't tell. Otherwise everyone will move and ruin it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> I'd move. Not to an area that has hurricanes, tornadoes, floods or liberals.


I've found 2 little towns, one in Wyoming and one in South Dakota. Both voted 99% Repube which may not really mean anything but better them demtard. Neither town floods, no history of tornadoes or hurricanes. Snowstorms are fairly frequent in both little towns but I can live with that.

I'm not telling anyone the name of either town and all I need is another 5 years or so of saving some cash and I'll set up my Slippy Lodge II in one of them. Maybe spend summers and falls their and winters and springs at Slippy Lodge I...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Slippy said:


> I've found 2 little towns, one in Wyoming and one in South Dakota. Both voted 99% Repube which may not really mean anything but better them demtard. Neither town floods, no history of tornadoes or hurricanes. Snowstorms are fairly frequent in both little towns but I can live with that.
> 
> I'm not telling anyone the name of either town and all I need is another 5 years or so of saving some cash and I'll set up my Slippy Lodge II in one of them. Maybe spend summers and falls their and winters and springs at Slippy Lodge I...


Not sure where you are now, but from my understanding those areas can get colder than Alaska, growing season is very short, so gardening is a challenge and they are both in close proximity to Yellowstone caldera, which of course would make you a memory if it blew. Atleast you'd be in good company, since it's possible nobody could survive that event.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


>


If he is shooting video and marketing his life he is not alone at all . Just another youtube click bait.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> If he is shooting video and marketing his life he is not alone at all . Just another youtube click bait.


 @Smitty901 Don't be a piss ant!

Dick Pembroke was the real deal. Video was 1968. You out of pisssing pants then?

Look at at his Videos or read his books. YOU will learn a LOT!

P.S. sorry if I pissed you off. We mostly think the same


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> @Smitty901 Don't be a piss ant!
> 
> Dick Pembroke was the real deal. Video was 1968. You out of pisssing pants then?
> 
> ...


 It was just an early version of what the do on tv now . yes it was cool but not as real as they made it out to be.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

When the volcano blew its top, I was living in London (surrey) at the time and remember a couple of days after waking up to find my car covered in a light layer of ash. I knew about he eruption but at the time didn’t realize how far the ash would spread. 

Prep for a volcano.. yoga stretching. So you can kiss your ass goodbye. 

Slippy.. I do know of a town in Wyoming that fits your description. The Wench and I have discussed buying some property in the area.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> If he is shooting video and marketing his life he is not alone at all . Just another youtube click bait.


Yes, he did spend the better part of 30 years in that cabin. It's well documented. And you will notice much *of* the footage of him is perfectly steady and he's always walking away from the camera, which only means one thing.... he used a tripod.



















Otherwise, all my YouTube videos are fake because they're of me and no one else. Whooda thunk it?

In the early years, most of the footage he shot of himself was of him walking _away _from the camera. This is because the timer he used was a mechanical one, and had just one preset. It would wait 10 seconds, then shoot 5 seconds of film. He couldn't get 50 feet away and turn around to walk toward the camera in that time, so he simply filmed himself walking away.

No, he wasn't alone, all by himself, no one else around for hundreds of miles. The cabin is very close to a friends' cabin, where he stayed at during the construction of his own cabin. He had regular visits with the pilot of a float plane, bringing him supplies and delivering/receiving mail. Some of that mail was fresh film from his family, and exposed film being sent out to be developed.

Nor did he build his cabin true-to-1800's-fashion. He lined the roof with sheets of plastic. He had all sorts of 'modern' trappings. If you simply go online and look at the myriad of images, you'll see plastic 5-gallon buckets. Alarm clocks. Look at the first photo above..... _styrofoam cooler._

Personally, I think it's amazing he managed to do what he did and still had the wherewithall to set up his bulky, heavy camera and document the whole process. Pre-digital. Meaning, he couldn't "chimp" the footage. In fact, he rarely saw the results of his camera work until years after he retired to California.

Did he go full-up Grizzly Adams? No. Did he build his cabin exactly like the pioneers did? No. Did he forsake all contact with other humans? Far from it. But he sure as hell did a lot more primitive living and bushcrafting than anyone here ever has or will.

And no, he DID NOT shoot all that video just to create click-bait, or 'market his life'. That was all done by others, like PBS who turned the footage into documentaries... authors who wrote books they could sell...etc. Much of which was done after he left the cabin or died. He started the cabin in 1968....long before the advent of the internet. He left in 1999, *six years* before YouTube was launched.

The cabin is still there. It's part of the National Register of Historic Places, and is managed by National Park Service. It's open to the public, but I'm not sure what it takes to visit the site as there are no roads to it. GPS coordinates are 60.645005, -153.820969.



Mad Trapper said:


> @*Smitty901* Don't be a piss ant!
> 
> Dick Pembroke was the real deal. Video was 1968. You out of pisssing pants then?
> 
> ...


Dick *Proenneke.

*


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Cabin is still there .

You call bs on that?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> If he is shooting video and marketing his life he is not alone at all . Just another youtube click bait.


 @Smitty901

How does fried crow taste? ROFL!!

From an old timer, crow breast is tasty!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

I've watched 'Alone in the Wilderness' series on PBS, many times along with a part 2 that I don't remember the name of. It's a wonderful documentation of his life, after his wife died and he moved to the wilds of Alaska. He built that cabin with his bare hands and an axe, hunted or grew much of his food, etc. But he did have a few 'modern' conveniences of the time and I have no doubt he did have some help along the way. He would travel in & out of the area in a canoe.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> @Smitty901
> 
> How does fried crow taste? ROFL!!
> 
> From an old timer, crow breast is tasty!


PBS that right says it all


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> PBS that right says it all


How is the crow @Smitty901 ?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> If he is shooting video and marketing his life he is not alone at all . Just another youtube click bait.


And YOU are more full of shit than a bucket fresh from the coop!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> And YOU are more full of shit than a bucket fresh from the coop!


 pretty expensive camera equipment in 1968 . Must have been well funded.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> pretty expensive camera equipment in 1968 . Must have been well funded.


YOU are a stooge!!! How is Moe and Curly doing?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You did say who was funding him. pretty expensive operation he had going .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> You did say who was funding him. pretty expensive operation he had going .


Mama I tried......

[video]https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffab&q=mamaa+I+tried&ia=videos&iax=videos&iai=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dlo T_pYzi3Vw[/video]


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> pretty expensive camera equipment in 1968 . Must have been well funded.


Was it illegal in 1968 to be wealthy? :vs_worry:

Damn... you act like one *has* to be dirt poor to build a log cabin.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

@Smiitty901

don't smell ?


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Demitri.14 said:


> Today is the 40 yr Eruptiversery of Mt St Helens. If you live in the shadow of a Volcano, how would you prep for the inevitable ?
> 
> Link to some interesting info.
> https://usgs.libguides.com/msh40


Was just watching St Helens movie on youtube last night.

Prepping to bug in, will be definitely out of the picture. It's just too risky.
At the first sign of volcanic activity, start moving stuffs to another location far from the area, including livestock and pets (if you can make arrangements elsewhere). If you can, rent a storage unit. Make sure you got all your important papers, documents legal stuffs, etc.., and store them along with other stuffs in that unit.

Make sure your vehicle is in good shape at any time, for immediate evacuation.
Have appropriate masks/goggles available.


----------

